# what are the symtoms of acid reflux?



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

hello everybody,i have IBS since 17 years old, i do have c or d , but i dont have really bad cramps and i go alot,but today i'm not here to ask about that, you see 2 months ago i started having this pain when i bread deeply,now i dont smoke, i play hockey work out and sing,but i cant seems to do that anymore, just going up the stairs makes me sicks, i feel like i cant bread and i feel like pucking, its really bad,i was operated 2 weeks ago onmy nose for deviated septum and chronic sinusite, my doctor tough maybe it was the post nasal drip causing me that, i did test like a swap, x-rays ct snanner blood test everything turn out normal,the onloy thing i did not do is allergies test and endoscopie,for my stomac and trachea,it also feels like i have astma and the doctor cheek that said that wasent it either,so now i can bread way better from my nose, no probleme there but my breading deeply kills me,the pain of ahving something blocking you breading i cant take it anymore,its very important that this goes away because i will never be able to sing or play hockey again,i cant hardly talk,i hope you guys have some advice to give me!!! thanks!


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

If you look on this site it will tell you all about GERD and may helpEmx http://www.aboutgerd.org/index.html


----------

